# [Strategie] 8 - Version Cosmos



## Abt Ploutôn (11. Mrz 2009)




----------



## Abt Ploutôn (11. Mrz 2009)

(da es ne 10 Bilder pro Post gibt, sind 2 draus geworden, ich hoffe ihr verseit es mir.)





Nachdem ich schon lange bloß lesend hier aktiv war, (musste ja nichts schreiben, über die Suche hat man ja alle Probleme&Lösungen gefunden), möchte ich nun doch etwas aktiver werden und euch 8 präsentieren. 
8 ist ein 2D Strategiespiel. Das Ziel bisher ist es auf der Karte Gebäude zu bauen und Rohstoffe zu sammeln und die suadumme "KI" zu schlagen. Besonders weit ist es noch nicht, aber trotzdem schon schön spielbar, und vielleicht hat ja jmd. noch Ideen oder will gleich mitmachen. Lasst euch ehr von Screenshots und den Features hinreisen, als von dem Einleitungstext 






So viele, dass es garnet lohnt sie aufzuzählen xD
Vorteile von Java, sprich läuft auf allen üblichen Systeme
8 Gebäude - 4 Rohstoffe - 3 Kartentypen
mehrsprachig, (deutsch/englisch)
KI - beachtet auch die Hinweis bei Bugfixes
Multimonitorsupport
Terraforming - aktiv das Land verändern.
ne schöne Vorstellung xD
Tages & Jahreszeitenveränderung, schöne Fauna (Baum1 & Baum2 xD)
Einige Eastereggs









Wenn man das Spiel gestart hat, landet man hier im Titel. (Zufall)





Das schöne Baumenü auf einer Hüglkarte

(Mehr Bilder gibts net, da ich schon das Limit erreicht habe >.>)




*Windows*
Erstmal braucht ihr Java -> java.com: Java + You
und dann das Programm oder das Java Archiv starten.

*Mac*
Einfach das Disk-Image runterladen, öffnen und 8 in den Programmordner kopieren.

*Linux/Sonstiges*
Guggen ob Java installiert ist, dazu die Konsole öffnen und 
	
	
	
	





```
java
```
 eintippen, wenn ein Fehler kommt, Java runterladen über java.com oder 
über die Distribution. Danach das Java Archiv runterladen, die Konsole öffnen und

```
java -jar <pfad zum jar>
```
 eintippen.

*Source - Quelltext*
Und für Leute, die es selbst starten wollen, oder mir vorhalten wollen, wie schlecht mein Quelltext ist, sind hier genau richtig. das Zip-Archiv ist ein Eclipse-Projektordner.





*Mac OS X - Unerwarter Absturz*
Wenn einfach das Spiel sich beendet ohne einen Grund, kann es am fehlerhaften Abspielen der Sounds liegen, dort kann manchmal ein Adresszugriffschutzverletzung auftreten, einfach die Sounds deaktivieren.

*Windows Vista - Fehlerbewegungen sind sehr träge*
Das hängt wahrscheinlich mit der fehlerhaften Implementierung von Java in Vista zusammen. Einfach mit Willkommen>Über 8>Optionen>Darstellung>Fenster>Fenster in den Fenstermodus wechseln und dann das Spiel maximieren, dann sollte man wieder flüssig spielen können.

*Ubuntu 8 - Ich seh bloß den Hintergrund.*
Das Problem ist, dass Ubuntu sagt, er hat 2 Monitore, und 8 entsprechend 2 Fenster für beide Monitore anlegt, da aber nur 1 Monitor da ist, liegen beide übereinander. Eine Möglichkeit ist, dass man sich die Sourcedateien von 8 holt und in de.rmxp.game8.Start in der unteren Methode festlegt, auf welchem Monitor die Fenster landen.

*ArchLinux - javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException*
Der kann den Mentorensound nicht abspielen, einfach in den Options>Sound>Mentorensound deaktivieren.

*Windows - Umlaute fehlen.*
In langen Texten werden die Umlaute falsch dargestellt, warum weiß ich auch nicht, BufferedReader sollte in der Standardeinstellung UTF-8 einlesen und die Dateien sind in UTF-8 gespeichert, wenn die Umlaute so stören, nimmt Mac oder Linux 

*Allgemein - KI hängt.*
Einfach mit Abbrechen das Fenster schließen. Das Problem ist, dass die KI kein Terraforming anwendet und deswegen auf den Karten Zufall und Hügel hoffungslos unterlegen ist. Das nächste mal, sollte man nur Linien spielen oder ohne KI.

*Allgemein - Tempel steht, aber ich hab nicht gewonnen.*
Wenn das Ziel, Tempel bauen ausgewählt wurde (kann man in der Königreichsübersicht bei Zielen nachschauen) und der Tempel steht, sollte man einfach die Runde beenden, dann hat man gewonnen, manchmal muss auch der Tag beendet werden, damit es richtig regisiert wird.

*Sonstiges - Mein Problem wurde nicht gefunden.*
Das will ich nicht ausschließen ... Einfach antworten und sagen was nicht klappt, dann finden wir sicherlich schon eine Lösung.





Wenn ich nun dein Interesse geweckt habe, lads dir runter, spiele es und sag mir wie du es fandes, was man besser oder anderes machen kann oder mach selbst mit 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Noctarius (11. Mrz 2009)

Also die Grafik ist zwar simpel aber ich find die total knuffig und viel Liebe gepixelt. Hast du das selbst gemacht?


----------

